
Why BuzzFeed Canada Is Unionizing - laurex
https://medium.com/@bfcaunion/if-you-read-this-statement-it-will-tell-you-why-buzzfeed-canada-is-unionizing-a636f3c301f4
======
aurizon
Now we will see the destructive effect, when well paid people use thuggery
tactics to try and force higher wages, for less work, AND pay union dues. Soon
the bell will toll for Buzzfeed Canada

